# Strat body: alder vs ash... which is heavier?



## canuck (Jan 31, 2008)

I am in the market for a strat and am not sure which body wood to go with. I think I understand the tonal differences between ash and alder.

Which is heavier though and by how much? I remember I used to own a '97 Strat Plus, and it has a heavy beast compared to the alder bodied Standard Strats I have tried recently. Anyone know what those bodies were made of? I'm looking for a lighter guitar than my Strat Plus was. I find that my Godin LG is too heavy as well, it's like a frigging boat anchor.

Thanks


----------



## xbolt (Jan 1, 2008)

I think this would be the order from light to heavy...

Swamp Ash
Alder
Northern Hard Ash


----------



## peter benn (Mar 29, 2007)

It's going to depend on the original piece of wood.

From a small boutique supplier, light weight will generally cost more. From a large corporation, light weight will generally be accidental.

Judging by my two Tele bodies (admittedly a small sample) they can be equal, but the swamp ash gives the subjective impression of lightness. Both are resonant, but in a different way.


----------



## 4x12 (Feb 25, 2008)

Taken from Warmoth.com

*Alder (Alnus rubra):*_
Alder is used extensively for bodies because of its lighter weight (about four pounds for a Strat® body) and its full sound. Its closed grain makes this wood easy to finish. Alder's natural color is a light tan with little or no distinct grain lines. It looks good with a sunburst or a solid color finish. Because of its fine characteristics and lower price, Alder is our most popular wood and it grows all around us here in Washington State. The tone is reputed to be most balanced with equal doses of lows, mids and highs. Alder has been the mainstay for Fender bodies for many years and its characteristic tone has been a part of some of the most enduring pieces of modern day contemporary music. _

*Ash (Fraxinus americana):*_
We have two very different types of Ash: Northern Hard Ash and Swamp Ash (Southern Soft Ash).

Northern Hard Ash is very hard, heavy and dense. A Strat® body will normally weigh 5 lbs. and up. Its density contributes to a bright tone and a long sustain which makes it very popular. Its color is creamy, but it also tends to have heartwood featuring pink to brown tints. The grain pores are open and it takes a lot of finish to fill them up.

Swamp Ash is a prized wood for many reasons. It is a fairly light weight wood which makes it easily distinguishable from Hard Ash. A Strat® body will normally weigh under 5 lbs. Many of the 50's Fenders were made of Swamp Ash. The grain is open and the color is creamy. This wood is a very nice choice for clear finishes. Swamp Ash is our second most popular wood. It is a very musical wood offering a very nice balance of brightness and warmth with a lot of "pop". _


----------



## fret15 (Feb 17, 2006)

4x12 said:


> Taken from Warmoth.com
> 
> *Alder (Alnus rubra):*_
> Alder is used extensively for bodies because of its lighter weight (about four pounds for a Strat® body) and its full sound. Its closed grain makes this wood easy to finish. Alder's natural color is a light tan with little or no distinct grain lines. It looks good with a sunburst or a solid color finish. Because of its fine characteristics and lower price, Alder is our most popular wood and it grows all around us here in Washington State. The tone is reputed to be most balanced with equal doses of lows, mids and highs. Alder has been the mainstay for Fender bodies for many years and its characteristic tone has been a part of some of the most enduring pieces of modern day contemporary music. _
> ...


My American Deluxe Ash Strat is pretty light...when compared to my cousin's 50th anniversary strat which I believe is made of alder. His Strat is much heavier than mine.


----------

